# KDE 3.4.0 instabil?

## root_tux_linux

Hi 

Hab gestern von 3.3.2 auf 3.4.0 geupdatet seit her hab ich immer das z.B. u.a. Arts abschmiert wenn ich Noatun o.ä. benutzen will. Kbear schmiert auch ständig ab und noch weitere Programme.

 *Quote:*   

> Eine korrekte Rückverfolgung ist nicht möglich.
> 
> Wahrscheinlich sind die Dateien Ihres Systems in einer Weise erstellt worden, die eine solche Rückverfolgung (Backtrace) nicht erlaubt. Oder der so genannte "Stack Frame" für das Programm wurde durch den Absturz unbrauchbar gemacht.
> 
> (no debugging symbols found)...Using host libthread_db library "/lib/libthread_db.so.1".
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> Using host libthread_db library "/lib/libthread_db.so.1".
> 
> [Thread debugging using libthread_db enabled]
> 
> [New Thread 16384 (LWP 25343)]
> ...

 

Ist 3.4.0 einfach nur buggy oder was ist los, da es mit 3.3.2 nicht vorkommt!?

----------

## Stormkings

hi,

also ich habe auch kde 3.4 laufen und noch keinen einzigen absturz irgendeines programms gehabt.

ein bisschen mehr information über deinen compiler... wäre schon ganz nett.

dk

----------

## abciximab

Hallo!

Hilft Dir zwar nicht, aber ich habe das selbe Problem. Sporadisch stürzt artsd ab und damit beendet sich dann auch kmix. Ist ärgerlich, leider weiß ich auch nicht, wo ich den Fehler suchen soll.

gcc -v

Reading specs from /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3-20050110/specs

Configured with: /var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.4.3.20050110/work/gcc-3.4.3/configure --enable-version-specific-runtime-libs --prefix=/usr --bindir=/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.4.3-20050110 --includedir=/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3-20050110/include --datadir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3-20050110 --mandir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3-20050110/man --infodir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3-20050110/info --with-gxx-include-dir=/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3-20050110/include/g++-v3 --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --disable-altivec --enable-nls --without-included-gettext --enable-__cxa_atexit --enable-clocale=gnu --with-system-zlib --disable-checking --disable-werror --disable-libunwind-exceptions --disable-multilib --disable-libgcj --enable-languages=c,c++,f77 --enable-shared --enable-threads=posix

Thread model: posix

gcc version 3.4.3-20050110 (Gentoo Linux 3.4.3.20050110, ssp-3.4.3.20050110-0, pie-8.7.7)

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Quote:*   

> root@gentoo root # gcc -v
> 
> Lese Spezifikationen von /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5/specs
> 
> Konfiguriert mit: /var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.5-r1/work/gcc-3.3.5/configure --enable-version-specific-runtime-libs --prefix=/usr --bindir=/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.3.5 --includedir=/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5/include --datadir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5 --mandir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5/man --infodir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5/info --with-gxx-include-dir=/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5/include/g++-v3 --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --disable-altivec --enable-nls --without-included-gettext --enable-__cxa_atexit --enable-clocale=gnu --with-system-zlib --disable-checking --disable-werror --disable-libunwind-exceptions --enable-shared --enable-threads=posix --disable-multilib --disable-libgcj --enable-languages=c,c++,f77
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> root@gentoo root # cat /etc/make.conf
> 
> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage
> 
> # Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example
> ...

 

Hab gerade gelesen das soll ein fehler mit der glibc sein zumindest die Meldung bei mir wenn die Programme abschmieren.

Ich merg mal glibc neu oder jemand ne andere idee?

----------

## dakjo

Bei mir ist es mit KDE3.4.0 genau das selbe, artsd schmiert hier auch ständig ab.

Egal ob mit amarok(hier schmiert amarok ab sobald ich arts als treiber wähle)

noatum(sobald ich die play taste drücke)

Das einzige was music macht ist das kontrollcenter, wenn ich auf testen drücke.

 :Confused: 

----------

## Vaarsuvius

glibc wär ne idee. hatte einige andere probleme mit kde 3.4 auf meinem desktop pc (hauptsächlich mit kio) was mich schließlich zu nem emerge -e world veranlasst hatte. die probleme sind jetzt weg, allerdings stürzt artsd bei mir jetzt auch ständig ab  :Confused: 

auf dem pc hab ich auch erst meine glibc geupdated.

auf meinem laptop auf dem alles 1a läuft hab ich noch die 2.3.4.20040808-r1 installiert.

----------

## ian!

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -mfpmath=sse -msse -mmmx -m3dnow -pipe -ffast-math"
> 
> Ich merg mal glibc neu oder jemand ne andere idee?

 

0mG I br0ke m4 g3nt00!11!

Das wird nun nicht unbedingt die Quelle der Fehler bei diesem Problem sein, aber du solltest im generellen mal über deine CFLAGS nachdenken. Teilweise sind die Flags redundant. -ffast-math will man z.B. eigentlich nicht.

Hier läuft KDE3.4 wie auch schon die Betas und die RCs tadellos. Was helfen mag ist der Dreisatz: QT recompilen, kdelibs recompilien und ggf. Applikation recompilen.

----------

## Vaarsuvius

also ich hab meine cflags nur auf -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=athlon-xp und artsd crasht damit auch ständig.

und nachdem ich world grad neu compiliert hab glaub ich kaum dass es helfen wird qt und kdelibs neu zu compilieren.

----------

## Stormkings

ich hab kde mit diesen cflags kompiliert:

CFLAGS="-mtune=athlon-xp -O2 -falign-functions=64 -frename-registers -fomit-frame-pointer -ftracer -pipe"

läuft soweit stabil. außerdem glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r1 und gcc-3.4.3.20050110.

als alternative zu arts kann ich nur empfehlen kde komplett ohne arts zu bauen und stattdessen alsa mit dmix plugin zu  benutzen.

----------

## root_tux_linux

Ich hab jetzt die Glibc gedowngraded und nun geht alles wieder  :Wink: 

Wohl irgendein Problem mit der aktuellen Glibc und arts ^^

----------

## Mindphaser

Bei mir gehts mit der aktuellen unstable glibc wunderbar.

Einzigstes Problem was Abstürze unter KDE angeht ist: Wenn ich den Menü-Editor starte, und dann beende (egal ob ich was geändert hab oder nicht) krieg ich ne Meldung das der Menü Editor abgestürzt ist...

Ansonsten ist KDE 3.4 bei mir recht stabil, das einzigste was anfangs Probleme machte war, na ratet mal, Arts natürlich... mitlerweile funzt aber auch das wie am Schnürchen.

----------

## Vaarsuvius

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Ich hab jetzt die Glibc gedowngraded und nun geht alles wieder 
> 
> Wohl irgendein Problem mit der aktuellen Glibc und arts ^^

 

kann ich nur bestätigen  :Smile: 

----------

## root_tux_linux

Nen Fehler hab ich bei kde-i18n-de noch entdeckt da haben sie die Buttons bei KNetAttach mit Zurück und Zurück beschriftet anstelle mit Zurück und Weiter  :Smile: 

----------

## Mindphaser

Jep oder on kweather, bei leichtem Nebel steht da "leichter Mist"  :Laughing: 

----------

## Lenz

 *Mindphaser wrote:*   

> Jep oder on kweather, bei leichtem Nebel steht da "leichter Mist" 

 

LOL, ich kannte bislang nur leichter Rain, leichter Mist ist natürlich noch witziger. Ob man die Übersetzer darauf mal aufmerksam machen sollte?

----------

## root_tux_linux

Den Fehler von KNetAttach hab ich gerade eben  gepostet 

http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=102003  :Smile: 

----------

## chodo

Keine Probleme mit KDE 3.4 und aktueller glibc hier (CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"). Das einzige, das abstürzt (der Fehler begleitet mich schon seit SuSE-Tagen) ist Kopete beim herunterfahren. Arts rennt wie eine 1

----------

## amdunlock

hi,

ma ne kurze zwischenfrage. ihr sprecht ja die useflag 

-mfpmath=sse -msse -mmmx -m3dnow an, bringt die viel speed, denn die habe ich nicht drinnen?

thx Olli  :Very Happy: , sry für ot

----------

## Phlogiston

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Nen Fehler hab ich bei kde-i18n-de noch entdeckt da haben sie die Buttons bei KNetAttach mit Zurück und Zurück beschriftet anstelle mit Zurück und Weiter 

 

ist bereits gefixed  :Wink: 

Aprops CFLAGS:

Sind diese "normal":

"-O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium4 -mmmx -mfpmath=sse,387 -msse2 -ffast-math -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fforce-addr -falign-functions=4 -maccumulate-outgoing-args"

?

Ich weiss ist nicht der richtige Thread aber egal  :Smile: 

----------

## amne

 *Phlogiston. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> "-O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium4 -mmmx -mfpmath=sse,387 -msse2 -ffast-math -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fforce-addr -falign-functions=4 -maccumulate-outgoing-args"
> 
> 

 

Also das --fast-math wird dir früher oder später auf jeden Fall Ärger bereiten und die Devs verweigern (zu Recht) Bugreports bei solchen CFLAGS.

----------

## bröggle

warum was is an diesen so schlimm bzw was bringen die?

----------

## Carlo

 *bröggle wrote:*   

> warum was is an diesen so schlimm bzw was bringen die?

 

--teach-me-unix

----------

## Phlogiston

Besten Dank. Werde mich mal damit etwas ernster befassen.

----------

## hds

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Hier läuft KDE3.4 wie auch schon die Betas und die RCs tadellos. Was helfen mag ist der Dreisatz: QT recompilen, kdelibs recompilien und ggf. Applikation recompilen.

 

du benutzt kein arts? - anyway:

qt

arts

kdelibs

kdebase

hat bei mir immer funktioniert!

der rest geht wie gehabt ueber "emerge -upDv world" <meta ebuilds jetzt mal aussen vorgelassen>

----------

## hds

 *amne wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also das --fast-math.

 

das sind die 12-16 jaehrigen overclocker  :Laughing: 

----------

## hds

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Ob man die Übersetzer darauf mal aufmerksam machen sollte?

 

das wird dir doch angeboten - oder [popup bei mir]?

me for my teil <lol> besorge ich es mir selbst. sofern eine unbekannte meldung kommt, trage ich diese nach.

also echt, simpler gehts kaum noch.

----------

## Phlogiston

 *hds wrote:*   

>  *amne wrote:*   
> 
> Also das --fast-math. 
> 
> das sind die 12-16 jaehrigen overclocker 

 

hihi, nicht ganz, knapp 19  :Razz: 

Obwohl ich mein system damit schon seit einem halben Jahr betreibe  :Wink: 

Na ja ist jetzt raus.

----------

## hds

 *Phlogiston. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Obwohl ich mein system damit schon seit einem halben Jahr betreibe 
> 
> Na ja ist jetzt raus.

 

ja, gut. so what?

mach einen production server.

me? LInux? seit 1994. YES, SuSE

 :Laughing: 

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *hds wrote:*   

>  *amne wrote:*   
> 
> Also das --fast-math. 
> 
> das sind die 12-16 jaehrigen overclocker 

 

Nana, wird mal nicht beleidigend!

Sonst geh ich davon aus das du geistig auch nicht weiter bist als 12.

----------

## bröggle

FLAMEWARFLAMEWARFLAMEWARFLAMEWARFLAMEWARFLAMEWARFLAMEWARFLAMEWARFLAMEWAR

FLAMEWARFLAMEWARFLAMEWARFLAMEWARFLAMEWARFLAMEWARFLAMEWARFLAMEWARFLAMEWAR

FLAMEWARFLAMEWARFLAMEWARFLAMEWARFLAMEWARFLAMEWARFLAMEWARFLAMEWARFLAMEWAR

FLAMEWARFLAMEWARFLAMEWARFLAMEWARFLAMEWARFLAMEWARFLAMEWARFLAMEWARFLAMEWAR

FLAMEWARFLAMEWARFLAMEWARFLAMEWARFLAMEWARFLAMEWARFLAMEWARFLAMEWARFLAMEWAR

ups sorry  :Wink:  (@mods: löscht meinen post, danke )

----------

## Phlogiston

 *hds wrote:*   

>  *Phlogiston. wrote:*   
> 
> Obwohl ich mein system damit schon seit einem halben Jahr betreibe 
> 
> Na ja ist jetzt raus. 
> ...

 

hehe, ich habe auch mit SuSE angefangen  :Wink: 

BTW: Bin hier natürlich niemandem böse... aber warum nicht overlclocken?  :Razz: 

----------

## amne

 *bröggle wrote:*   

> FLAMEWARFLAMEWARFLAMEWARFLAMEWARFLAMEWARFLAMEWARFLAMEWARFLAMEWARFLAMEWAR
> 
> FLAMEWARFLAMEWARFLAMEWARFLAMEWARFLAMEWARFLAMEWARFLAMEWARFLAMEWARFLAMEWAR
> 
> FLAMEWARFLAMEWARFLAMEWARFLAMEWARFLAMEWARFLAMEWARFLAMEWARFLAMEWARFLAMEWAR
> ...

 

Nixda, jetzt wird noch Öl ins Feuer gegossen. Um was gings eigentlich nochmal? Ich finde ja, dass emacs mit -ffast-math auf x86 viel schneller läuft als vim auf einer lahmen ppc Maschine mit Gnome !!!!!11

----------

